# Diagnosing Depersonalization Disorder (Please Pin)



## ruffian_mcnabb (Jul 16, 2011)

...


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

that book you linked is amazing.


----------



## justpeace (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh wow. There are others like me!


----------



## ruffian_mcnabb (Jul 16, 2011)

...


----------

